# FET Jan / Feb



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi , 
Is anyone doing a FET in January ? We are doing our first FET on a natural cycle and start monitoring this week .
I've put up a thread on the Jan / Feb cycle buddies , if you'd like to join me ?.
Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## dissyissy (May 19, 2005)

Hi Freespirit

I remember you from the Summer babes thread.
So sorry about how things ended for you there.

I am starting my 2nd FET since my BFN in Sept.

Are you having natural or medicated FET?


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Dissyissy ,
Do you want to come and join us here ?
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,45503.0.html 
Theres 3 of us there 
Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## Shahzy (Aug 3, 2004)

hello Freespirite & Dissyissy,
Can I join you. I'm currently on medicated FET after attempting natural FET; my hormone levels were not satisfactory during monitoring so now I'm taking HRT & awaitting scan & blood test on the 20th. Do you feel scared? I do!
Love Shahzy xx


----------



## me!!! (Jul 3, 2005)

hi im booked in for my first scan on the 31 of Jan this will be my second fet and iv had several ivf atempts the embies iv got frozen are from my last atempt using donnor egg in which my friend donated im not feelling so desperate now as she has ofered to donate again wich some how takes away the presure i so want it to work as alll of use on this site do can i join you ladies


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi there!

I will be having my first FET in early February.  I have my mid-cycle scan booked for January 26th.  I am most likely having a natural FET, but I guess it depends on my progesterone levels after I get the LH surge.

Soulcyster


----------



## missy london (Dec 28, 2004)

Hi Soul Cyster,
Do you remember that we were doing IVF at the same time in Sept?
I was so sorry to hear what happened and am glad you are back doing treatment again.

I am also starting a FET with ARGC this month- have done hormone bloods on day 1 and now been asked to do a scan on the 8th Feb. Thought I would be asked to sniff so dont know what the plan is with me !!!!!!

How is your FET being organised?

God luck with it all and to all the lovely ladies on the board.

Love Missy xxxx


----------



## allison kate (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi Soulsyster and Missy 

Why don't you come and join us on the Jan/Feb Winter Wonders FET babes thread.  I'm in the middle of popping pills, with my scan booked on the 6th Feb so it looks as though we'll be cycling around the same time.

Hope to see you there
Allison xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## soulcyster (Apr 6, 2005)

thanks Alison - would love to join you on this thread.  Where is it located?


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi there Soul and Missy , 
Soul i know youve allready found us , but for any one wondering were in the Jan / Feb cycle buddies FET Winter Wonders , see you over there ,
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## DEBS78 (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi to all.
I am new to this site. Would just like to wish you all good luck!!!!!!!!!!!
I am currently in Canada but i am british we are over here cos my hubbie is a squadie. I am currently on the spray and drugs for an FET. I had my first IVF cycle in October which was unsuccessfull!!! i have a scan booked for the 9th Feb to check the thickness of my uterus then hopefully the transfer will be on the 12th Feb. I am hoping to have 3 embryos transfered, we have 7 frozen. I was wondering what the price was in the UK for an FET? Do you have a choice on how many embryo's you want transfered?
Good luck again to you all.

Debs xxxxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello Debs , 
Welcome to the site hunni , our actual FET cycle buddies thread is over in the cycle buddies section , you can find it here 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,47043.50.html
You are very welcome to come and join us there for chat and support 
love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## foxymcfox (Jan 30, 2006)

to all the FET for Jan/Feb.  

Sadly i've just had a   from a natural cycle of FET.  

Sending lots of   to each and everyone of you.

xx


----------

